# No more baby faces



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Noah and Percy in August









Noah now, he is so happy that his flight feathers have grown in and he is now flying with the big boys









Percy now, he does pretty well but still needs a few more flight feathers to grow in. Look at all the yellow color on him now.









I miss those sweet little baby faces


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they are two handsome little men now  

Adorable  I couldn't even tell Percy was yellow face in his previous photos!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Such vibrant colors!:loveeyes: Such a wonderful combination of mutations.

I agree~I would never have known Percy was a yellowface based on his baby picture!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah and Percy were adorable babies and have grown into very handsome young men.

(I always miss the "baby faces" too!!)*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh wow look at all that yellow that appeared on Percy! He looks like a different bird! Both little guys are sure handsome.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Percy's parents look similar to these birds so that explains his yellow and the pied pattern, there were 5 in the clutch and there was one other that had some yellow and almost no wing markings, one looked like the dad and the other 2 were visually what I think would be called normal cobalt, no yellow.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Adorable  

Yes, no wonder!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

They look so grown up!


----------

